#  > General Zone >  > Jobs >  >  >  is any body have any information about national petroeleum company?

## starwayy

is any body have any information about egyptian  national petroeleum company NPC and what is the expected salary for senior enigeers

See More: is any body have any information about national petroeleum company?

----------

